# Silent Loop 280 Radiator Lackierung & Temperaturen



## xSean (10. Juli 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

meine Frage richtet sich grundsätzlich an alle, die schonmal eine Silent Loop in der Hand hatten. Meine kam am Samstag und wurde auch direkt eingebaut. Allerdings ist mir beim Auspacken schon aufgefallen, dass man das Kupfer des Radiator bei leichtem Winkel schon extrem sieht (siehe Anhang). Ist das normal?

Zudem sind auf der Kontaktfläche schon unter der Schutzfolie 2-3 gröbere Macken gewesen, allerdings eher im äußeren Bereich, deshalb habe ich sie trotzdem erstmal eingebaut. 

Beim Testen (hab einen i7-4790k, kein OC) mit Prime waren schon nach wenigen Sekunden über 95°C erreicht, weswegen ich da erstmal abbrach. Bei normalen Benchmarks ging es maximal bis 87°C hoch. Nach etwas undervolten bleibt er nun unter 80°C, Prime habe ich noch nicht wieder getestet. Im normalen Spielbetrieb sinds 50-60°C. 

Der Be Quiet!-Support bot mir an, die Kühlung einzuschicken. Allerdings kann ich mir das Umbauen und verschicken ja sparen, wenn das bei den Silent Loops normal ist. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2018)

Etwas Kupfer schimmert durch. Bei dir ist das aber viel.
Und du hast 95°?
Das ist echt viel. Schutzfolie vom Kühlkörper abgezogen?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juli 2018)

Mir kommen die Temperaturen auch viel vor, kann nicht normal sein.
Im Spiel jedoch sind 50-60°C gut.


----------



## ForceScout (12. Juli 2018)

Das mit dem Kupfer durchschimmern ist normal, hatte meiner auch. 
In meinem alten System(auch nen 4790k, aber mit oc) hatte ich mit dem 280 loop so um die 65-70Grad(beim Cpuz Stress test)! 
Bist du sicher das der Kühlkörper richtig sitzt und die Wärmeleitpaste sauber verteilt ist? 
Beachte das die Pumpe nur mit 12v betrieben werden darf, ansonsten geht sie kaputt!! 

Abgesehen davon ist nach ziemlich genau einem Jahr die pumpe bei mir kaputt gegangen...
Bin eigentlich Bq Fan, aber das Teil würde ich nicht wieder kaufen. 

Gruß ForceScout


----------



## xSean (12. Juli 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Etwas Kupfer schimmert durch. Bei dir ist das aber viel.
> Und du hast 95°?
> Das ist echt viel. Schutzfolie vom Kühlkörper abgezogen?



Im eingebauten Zustand sieht man vom Kupfer nichts, ist daher für mich kein RMA-Grund.

Ja, die ist definitiv ab. Da sind mir ja die Macken in der Kontaktfläche aufgefallen. 



IICARUS schrieb:


> Mir kommen die Temperaturen auch viel vor, kann nicht normal sein.
> Im Spiel jedoch sind 50-60°C gut.





ForceScout schrieb:


> Das mit dem Kupfer durchschimmern ist normal, hatte meiner auch.
> In meinem alten System(auch nen 4790k, aber mit oc) hatte ich mit dem 280 loop so um die 65-70Grad(beim Cpuz Stress test)!
> Bist du sicher das der Kühlkörper richtig sitzt und die Wärmeleitpaste sauber verteilt ist?
> Beachte das die Pumpe nur mit 12v betrieben werden darf, ansonsten geht sie kaputt!!
> ...



Hab das Undervolting nochmal etwas angepasst und gestern Prime durchlaufen lassen, da komme ich jetzt erst nach 10min auf 86°C. Habe auch noch Silent Wings 3 geholt um die Standardlüfter der Silent Loop zu tauschen. 
Kühlkörper und WLP dürfte richtig sitzen. Hab allerdings die mitgelieferte BeQuiet WLP genommen. Da kann ich evtl. noch auf eine höherwertige gehen. Jedoch ist mir bei der Montage eine Ecke dieser super stabilen Plastik-Backplate gebrochen...
Pumpe ist im Bios dauerhaft auf 100%. RPM wird immer mit irgendwas um die 2200 angezeigt. 

Die Problematik mit den Pumpen ist mir auch schon zu Ohren gekommen. Allerdings bin ich bisher auch sehr zufrieden gewesen mit BeQuiet, daher wollte ichs einfach mal versuchen. Sollte die in näherer Zukunft die Grätsche machen, kommt wohl eine Kraken x62.


----------



## be quiet! Support (12. Juli 2018)

Neue Backplate können wir dir jederzeit zukommen lassen.
Lass mir hier einfach deine Versanddaten zukommen.

VG

Marco


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2018)

xSean schrieb:


> Die Problematik mit den Pumpen ist mir auch schon zu Ohren gekommen. Allerdings bin ich bisher auch sehr zufrieden gewesen mit BeQuiet, daher wollte ichs einfach mal versuchen. Sollte die in näherer Zukunft die Grätsche machen, kommt wohl eine Kraken x62.



Ja, das mit der Pumpe ist echt eine Sache. Schon suspekt, wie man solche Probleme damit haben kann.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass mit dem Silent Loop 2 -- sofern der so heißen wird -- derartige Pannen nicht mehr vorkommen.
Und ich finde einen Vollkupfer Radiator schöner als das Alu Teil des Kraken.


----------



## xSean (20. Juli 2018)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Neue Backplate können wir dir jederzeit zukommen lassen.
> Lass mir hier einfach deine Versanddaten zukommen.
> 
> VG
> ...



Die ist vor ein paar Tagen angekommen, vielen Dank dafür.

Aber scheinbar ist meine Silent Loop jetzt schon der Meinung, rasseln zu müssen. 2 Wochen nach einbau :/ Das hört sich in unregelmäßgen Abständen so an, als würde ein Kabel zu nah am Lüfter liegen und deshalb immer gegenstoßen...


----------



## Threshold (21. Juli 2018)

Tja, dann hast du wohl das gleiche Problem wie alle anderen auch.


----------

